# M&p 45 acp



## hogghead (Feb 2, 2010)

I have narrowed it down to the M&P 45 ACP. I looked and handled the Glock 21 and the SpringField pistols. The M&P sees to have a better fit to me. What do you guys think about your M&P 45 ACP. Any accuracy issues?? I have owned two other S&W semi-auto's over the years one was the 745 IPSC and it was a real dandy. The other was a model 39 and it was a real DUDDDDDDDDDDDDD. Hopefully this M&P will be a dandy?? 

I cast my own bullets. Are there any issues shooting cast bullets out of the M&P??

I just picked up 400 pieces of WW 1X brass, and 600 rounds of blue box Black hills ammo, so I should be ready to get started. Now all I need to do is buy a good 45 auto mold.

Any suggestions on aftermarket adjustable sights?? Thanks, Tom.


----------



## Jiu-jitsu fighter (May 26, 2008)

I dont know about sights. But are you getting the full size or compact .45? I loved the comapct .45 and was so close to buying it. I opted on the .40 just for the thinner slide and slightly smaller size. With all the .45 ammo I had at the time I should have just bought it and my gock light would have fit. 

If what I read is correct you should have no problems with your won loads. The only advice I can give you is get night sights. I dont know what I ever did without them. I am dying to get some on mine.


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

I shoot Jacketed bullets only in mine and there is no accuracy issue.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

My M&P45 fs has been an excellent solid performer. It handles anything you want to put in it without a whimper. LRN, LSWC plated JHPs it just doesnt care. It will even feed empty cases.

Best 5 shot groups = .375 inches at 15 yards with LRN reloads.

You will like one.

tumbleweed


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

I just went through a similar 45 handgun decision process myself and ended up opting for the M&P compact in my case. I've had numerous G21's/G30's and handled and shot the XD but ended up with the M&P45c after a lot of research. Range trip soon and I'll post how that goes. As for types of rounds and sights +1 the other comments and TOF in particular knows the M&P well. I can't wait to get some range time with mine. Balance and fit is extrodinary in my mitts any how.


----------



## awmp (Nov 11, 2007)

Make sure you post your range results. I'm on the fence as to which .45, full size or compact, let us know how it shoots for you



Tuefelhunden said:


> I just went through a similar 45 handgun decision process myself and ended up opting for the M&P compact in my case. I've had numerous G21's/G30's and handled and shot the XD but ended up with the M&P45c after a lot of research. Range trip soon and I'll post how that goes. As for types of rounds and sights +1 the other comments and TOF in particular knows the M&P well. I can't wait to get some range time with mine. Balance and fit is extrodinary in my mitts any how.


----------



## dbrow6272 (Nov 26, 2011)

I plan on buying one of these next week. The gun store I frequent has a couple of them so I'm not worried about them not having it when I get there with the money. i already have the M&P 9c so decided to add the 45 to the collection. For some odd reason I am turning into a 45 nut. Even though the ammo is expensive. I did get an opportunity to hand load 20 rounds today thanks to a fellow member at the gun club I belong to. It was a great learning experience and I will also be investing in reloading equipment this winter so I can load my own and save a few $$ a box.


----------



## tacman605 (Oct 11, 2012)

My dedicated house gun is an M&P .45 with extended mags and WML. I have shot I don't know how many rounds with no issues at all.


----------

